# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  SAT+ dhe DIGITALB bashkohen!

## REALIST

Koheve te fundit jane bere disa ndryshime ne SAT+ dhe DIGITALB,  ne digitalb eshte futur tvklan, eshte larguar vizionplus. thuhet se vizionplus do te formoje nje platforme me vete me disa kanale tjera, ne anen tjeter satplus dhe digitalb do te bashkohen.
  Cfare po ndodhe? di ndonjeri ndonje informate ?
Pershendetje.

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Nuk e di sakte,por keto kohe kam pare nje reklame per nje karte te re qe eshte SUPERSPORT dhe me sa kam mare vesh,ne kete karte te re do jene si ndeshjet e SAT+ ashtu dhe te DIGITALB*

----------


## REALIST

Koheve te fundit jane bere disa ndryshime ne SAT+ dhe DIGITALB, ne digitalb eshte futur tvklan, eshte larguar vizionplus. thuhet se vizionplus do te formoje nje platforme me vete me disa kanale tjera, ne anen tjeter satplus dhe digitalb do te bashkohen.
Cfare po ndodhe? di ndonjeri ndonje informate ?
Pershendetje.

----------


## benseven11

Vizion plus largohet.....Kjo do te thote se i ka perfunduar kontrata e bashkepunimit
Vizion plus do dale me platforme me vete....do te thote ka marre kredi per te hapur studio me te fuqishme,pajisje zyra te reja,ndertese te madhe,ka personel te mire...
Futet TV clan...Kjo do te thote qe tv klan nenshkruan dhe firmos marreveshje kontrate bashkepunimi.
Sat plus dhe digit alb bashkohen....Kjo do te thote qe njera ose tjetra ka probleme
financiare,humbje ne stok ose menaxhim te keq.Diku ne Europe eshte nenshkruar marrveshje per shkrirjen e 2 kompanive,bashkimin ne nje te te vetme te fondeve dhe kapitaleve dhe riorganizimin e stafit te manaxhimit.
Ose mund te jete blerje e nje kompanie nga kompania tjeter.Sat plusi ka blere digit albin qe eshte ne prag te falimentimit....Kompania me e forte financiarisht blen kompanine e dobet.Kompanise se dobet i zhduket emri,nuk e gjen me ne internet dhe media,vetem ne arshiva.

----------


## REALIST

BENSEVEN11, ti me shume dhe informacione parashikimi sesa gjera te verteta. Sic duket je i mire per te shenuar horosopet.
 Une isha i interesuar te degjoja ndonje gje te vertete te bazuar ne realitet e jo parashikime e paragjykime.
 Di ndonje gje reale apo vetem parashikime?

----------


## AlbaneZ

*Me aq sa kam degjuar behet fjale per nje bashkim ose nje renie dakort per te bere nje karte te perbashket qe quhet Supersport dhe te gjitha kompeticionet do te transmetohen ne kete karte dixhitale te re me perjashtim te Seria A qe ka shume abonente qe kane bere abonimin edhe per nje vit tjeter me SAT+ dhe do kene mundesine te ndjekin dhe per nje vit tjeter kampionatin Italian te futbollit.*

----------


## Dito

> Vizion plus largohet.....Kjo do te thote se i ka perfunduar kontrata e bashkepunimit
> Vizion plus do dale me platforme me vete....do te thote ka marre kredi per te hapur studio me te fuqishme,pajisje zyra te reja,ndertese te madhe,ka personel te mire...
> Futet TV clan...Kjo do te thote qe tv klan nenshkruan dhe firmos marreveshje kontrate bashkepunimi.
> Sat plus dhe digit alb bashkohen....Kjo do te thote qe njera ose tjetra ka probleme
> financiare,humbje ne stok ose menaxhim te keq.Diku ne Europe eshte nenshkruar marrveshje per shkrirjen e 2 kompanive,bashkimin ne nje te te vetme te fondeve dhe kapitaleve dhe riorganizimin e stafit te manaxhimit.
> Ose mund te jete blerje e nje kompanie nga kompania tjeter.Sat plusi ka blere digit albin qe eshte ne prag te falimentimit....Kompania me e forte financiarisht blen kompanine e dobet.Kompanise se dobet i zhduket emri,nuk e gjen me ne internet dhe media,vetem ne arshiva.


Nese keto jane iluzione, t'a bej hallall, por nese keto i thua me seriozitetin me te madh atehere nuk me mbetet gje tjeter por t'ju shpreh keqardhjen time sepse mendja ju ka lene.
E kupton per ke kompani shprehesh qe po falimenton? DigitAlb eshte kompania kryesore ne shqiperi me te ardhura mujore qe i kapercejne 2 milion dollaret. dhe qe pikerisht kjo kompani mbulon 1% te buxhetit shteteror.
Nuk kam c'te te them me teper mbi kompanine me te fuqishme shqiptare ne fushen e mediave.


*Dito.*

----------


## luka21

Kam degjuar se digitalb ka blere nje pjese te aksioneve te satplus por nuk e di deri ne cmase.

----------


## ninja

digitalb ka blere 30% te aksioneve te sat+

----------


## angel_guy

> Nese keto jane iluzione, t'a bej hallall, por nese keto i thua me seriozitetin me te madh atehere nuk me mbetet gje tjeter por t'ju shpreh keqardhjen time sepse mendja ju ka lene.
> E kupton per ke kompani shprehesh qe po falimenton? DigitAlb eshte kompania kryesore ne shqiperi me te ardhura mujore qe i kapercejne 2 milion dollaret. dhe qe pikerisht kjo kompani mbulon 1% te buxhetit shteteror.
> Nuk kam c'te te them me teper mbi kompanine me te fuqishme shqiptare ne fushen e mediave.
> 
> 
> *Dito.*



Dito si te kam iher ne rradhe te pare , eshte e verte qe ndodhet ne nje tip krize po per faliment apo jo kjo nuk dihet fatkeqsisht jane shpenzuar shum te ardhura si per rreklame ashtu dhe per shtimin e shpejtesise dhe komunikimit te  aparateve satelitor , nje shum marramendese kjo qe eshte bere vetem per emigrantet qe ndodhen jashte . Nga nje lajm kofidencial qe kam marre ose me mire dokument te tille me keqardhje Dito te them qe digitalb mbulon vetem 28 % te televizionit kombetar , si dhe 36 % ne rrethin e tiranes . Kjo do te thote qe , populli ka gjetur zgjidhje me aparate satelitore private (sac) etj . Duke mos pranuar te paguaj shumen stratosferike te ksaj kompanie , dhe tjeter pervec kesaj filmat qe tashme po shfaq ne kanalet e saj jane te viteve 90 
, 95 , 97 , ndonje te fundit qe jep per fundjave eshte i viteve 2002 . Pra jo si operatoret e tjere ne europ qe ofrojne filmat si dhe emisionet e fundit digitalb te rreklamon per filma por se cka ofron eshte komplet tjeter . Tani shpresoj mos te thoni qe dhe kto jan iluzione sepse i bie qe dhe njerezve dhe analisteve tu kete ikur mendja . Per cdo paqartase ka gazeta perkatesa ka te dhena mujore. Sa per (Vizion+) ka shikueshmerine me te madhe ne Shqiperi. Ne perjashtim te fundjavave te portokallis qe i ka Top channell .

----------


## Barlet23

Meqe eshte hapur kjo teme desha te marr dhe une nje informacion brenda mundesive!! 
Dini gje per Champions League , do vazhdoj te transmetohet nga Klani apo do hyj ne keto paketet e reja te Digit Albit ?!! 
Me e dhone Klani me duket se i rame qylit!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bledari

Une nuk bej me riabonim ne Digitalb per aresye sepse ajo ka futur brenda vetes nje pakete Super Sport qe pervec abonimit 1 vjecar qe duhet te behet ne Digitalb qe eshte ne shifren e 170 Euro duhet te paguajme edhe 180 euro + per paketen super sport, cfare mendojne keta mer se ne Shqiptaret jemi milionera qe te blejme keto dy paketa sa turp kjo eshte nje vjedhje e hapur ja ktu do jemi te dashur miq qe ne Digitalb te gjith e benin abonimet me shume per sportet po per filma shko ne vidioteke ose ka kanale shum qe mund te shohesh filma ja ktu do jemi te dashur miq qe brenda 6 muajve digitalb ka per te shkuar ne krize me kete paketen tjeter qe ka futur dhe Super Sport qe duhet bere abonimi 1 vjecar 180 euro vetem per te pare 5 kanale sa turp, me nje fjal duhet te paguajme ne ne vit 350 euro per te pare pervec kanaleve qe ka dhe 5 kanale vetem per sport kjo eshte nje vjedhje e hapur dhe e turpshme mua tani me skadon afati i abonimit ne Digitalb dhe une skam per ta bere me riabonimin sepse une e beja per sport dhe jo per filma.

----------


## angel_guy

> Une nuk bej me riabonim ne Digitalb per aresye sepse ajo ka futur brenda vetes nje pakete Super Sport qe pervec abonimit 1 vjecar qe duhet te behet ne Digitalb qe eshte ne shifren e 170 Euro duhet te paguajme edhe 180 euro + per paketen super sport, cfare mendojne keta mer se ne Shqiptaret jemi milionera qe te blejme keto dy paketa sa turp kjo eshte nje vjedhje e hapur ja ktu do jemi te dashur miq qe ne Digitalb te gjith e benin abonimet me shume per sportet po per filma shko ne vidioteke ose ka kanale shum qe mund te shohesh filma ja ktu do jemi te dashur miq qe brenda 6 muajve digitalb ka per te shkuar ne krize me kete paketen tjeter qe ka futur dhe Super Sport qe duhet bere abonimi 1 vjecar 180 euro vetem per te pare 5 kanale sa turp, me nje fjal duhet te paguajme ne ne vit 350 euro per te pare pervec kanaleve qe ka dhe 5 kanale vetem per sport kjo eshte nje vjedhje e hapur dhe e turpshme mua tani me skadon afati i abonimit ne Digitalb dhe une skam per ta bere me riabonimin sepse une e beja per sport dhe jo per filma.



Shume e drejte ajo qe the Bledo , fatkeqsisht se vret njeri mendjen ngaqe cilesohet si operator i vetem perjashto Sat+ qe mendojn leverdis me shum si per futboll dhe per filmat. Akoma nuk eshte degjuar asnje zhurme nga shteti lidhur me kte vjedhje te hapur shpresojm qe me ankesat e qytetareve si dhe ato kombetare do arrihet ndonje marrveshje. Tashme kompania Digitalb njihet si hajduti i mediave private , por me e bukra nga te gjitha te nderuar miq eshte se ka filluar te shkepuse dhe ato filma te 98 qe jep i nderpret per spote publicitare . Lind pyetja Spote publicitare ne mes te filmit kur un paguaj qe ta shikoj ate te plote ? Si ka mundesi qe ne fillimin e saj si kompani kishte vetem tituj te filmave te fundit ? Tashme se dime arsyen persen e kesaj nderpreje totale te ndeshjeve. Ajo rreklamon qe nuk i mori dot te drejtat e transmetimit per champions league , bundes dmth kupa Anglise Gjermanise etj , gje qe e rreklamoi se per kte vit do i fitonte te drejtat e transmetimit per digitalb per keto ndeshje te mrekullueshme . Por e gjithcka ishte nje nga rreklamat e shumta te digitalb . Dhe tashme thot qe per keto ndeshje duhet te paguajne 5 euro per 1 jave ndeshje , per te pare kanalet premium ne te cilat do zhvillohet paketa e re (supersport) . Si dhe ajo cka tha Bledi me siper 180 euro per emigrantet , skandal i vertete . Tashme i gjith serjoziteti qe kishte si kompani u largua si imazh . Per ato qe ndodhen ne Shqiperi sygjerimi im sidomos per te apasionuarit e futbollit do u dygjeroja (SAT+) sepse nuk keni zgjidhje tjeter ekonomike .

----------


## Bledari

Mik edhe sat+ te njejen gje ka bere po he se pyta ne per te dhe eshte e njejta gje

----------


## PRI-LTN

Edhe une jam dakort me Bledarin kur thote se Digitalb do te kaloje ne krize dhe se po ia ben vete vetes. Kjo eshte nje vjedhje e hapur dhe te vjen te ulerish nga inati qe askush nuk merr masa kunder kesaj. Ata reklamonin per te drejtat e kampionateve si: disa skuadra te SERIE A, PREMIER-LIGUE, BUNDESLIGA, Kampionatit Francez etj, dhe ne u abonuam per ti pare. Sot duhet te paguajme perseri per te pare ato per te cilat paguam nje here. Dhe jane aq te pafytyre sa te justifikohen me genjeshtren se "nuk i fituam dot te drejtat per kete sezon" kur ata reklamonin se "digitalb fiton te drejten per 5 vitet ne vazhdim...". Jane aq te pafytyre sa thone " digitalb nuk eshte pronare e paketes SUPER-SPORT" dhe kjo pakete eshte produkti me i reklamuar ne top-channel dhe digitalb dhe jo vetem e reklamuar ne hapsiren publicitare por me se shumti ne edicionet informative.

As une nuk kam per ta rinovuar abonimin ne Digitalb nqs nuk do te gjejne nje zgjidhje tjeter e cila mund te jete p.sh. ngritje e vogel e tarifes se abonimit ne Digitalb ku te perfshihen dhe programet e SuperSportit.

Dhe dicka tjeter qe te ben te ulerasesh, ndeshja e kombetares me Bjellorusine do te jepet ne kete paketen e re. Duhet te blesh aparatin + abonimin minimal 1 javor qe kushton 5 euro ne menyre qe te shohesh 1 ndeshje te kombetares. 
TURP

----------


## Juventus

> Une nuk bej me riabonim ne Digitalb per aresye sepse ajo ka futur brenda vetes nje pakete Super Sport qe pervec abonimit 1 vjecar qe duhet te behet ne Digitalb qe eshte ne shifren e 170 Euro duhet te paguajme edhe 180 euro + per paketen super sport, cfare mendojne keta mer se ne Shqiptaret jemi milionera qe te blejme keto dy paketa sa turp kjo eshte nje vjedhje e hapur ja ktu do jemi te dashur miq qe ne Digitalb te gjith e benin abonimet me shume per sportet po per filma shko ne vidioteke ose ka kanale shum qe mund te shohesh filma ja ktu do jemi te dashur miq qe brenda 6 muajve digitalb ka per te shkuar ne krize me kete paketen tjeter qe ka futur dhe Super Sport qe duhet bere abonimi 1 vjecar 180 euro vetem per te pare 5 kanale sa turp, me nje fjal duhet te paguajme ne ne vit 350 euro per te pare pervec kanaleve qe ka dhe 5 kanale vetem per sport kjo eshte nje vjedhje e hapur dhe e turpshme mua tani me skadon afati i abonimit ne Digitalb dhe une skam per ta bere me riabonimin sepse une e beja per sport dhe jo per filma.


Vertet, nuk e dij cfare mendojne keta,...
Dikush kishe cekur qe ka mbi 2 milion $ te ardhura muajore, dhe bene keto ndrishime,...

----------


## _MALSORI_

Qenka e thene se te besh biznes ne Shqiperi duhet qe patjeter te mashtrosh.Keshtu po bejne dy platformat digjitale qe transmetojne nga shqiperia Digit alb dhe Sat+. Dy kompanite rivale sot kan vendose te bashkepunojne me njera tjetren.Eh kur ne mes eshte fjala per parate edhe kundershtaret me te rrepte i ulin tonet dhe bashkepunojne mes vetes me te vetmin qellim , rrjepjen e shqiptareve.A thua ju ka mbet me lekure shqiptareve te ngrate per tu rrjepur. Keto dy platforma per ta bere me te kamufluar mashtrimin e tyre reklamojne gjoja krijimin e nji kompanie tjeter te quajtur Super Sport.A thue se shqiptaret nuk e dine se kjo kompani eshte frut i bashkepunimit te te dyja platformave  dhe qe transmeton ne kanalet Premium te kompanise Digit alb.A thue se shqiptaret nuk e dine se 30% te aksioneve te saj i ka Dritan Hoxha pronari i Digit albit dhe Top Chanellit , 31% te aksioneve i ka gruaja e Armando Dukes president i FSHF-se dhe i Koha tv si dhe aksioner ne Sat+ , 13 % te aksioneve i ka gruaja e Aleksander Frangajt drejtor i Klan tv dhe Sat+.Kurse jane edhe dy te tjere me nga 13% te aksioneve ne Super Sport por qe une nuk jua di emrat.Pra shihet qarte se pronaret dhe aksioneret e te dyja platformave kane marre pjese ne krijimin fiktiv te kesaj kompanie vetem per tju hedhe hi syve shqiptareve.Ne baze te marrveshjeve mes aksionereve platforma Super Sport do te transmetoje te gjitha aktivitetet sportive te drejtat e te cilave i kishte Digit albi dhe qe transmetoheshin ne Digit alb 5-8 .Po keshtu kjo platforme do te transmetoje eshe Chamions League  te drejten televizive te se ciles e Klan tv si dhe kampionatin spanjoll qe te drejten televizive e ka televizioni Koha.Po keshtu ne kete platforme do te jepen edhe ndeshjet e kombetares shqiptare te futbollit te drejten e se ciles e ka Armando Duka si pronar i FSHF-se.Platforma Digit alb nuk ka me asnji aktivitet sportiv kurse platforma Sat + do te transmetoje vetem kampionatin italian por edhe kete te cunguar pasi per 10 ekipe te drejten televizive e ka Digit albi.Duke filluar nga 20 gushti te gjithe abonentet e ketyre dy platformave kartat do i pine me uje pasi nuk do shohin me ato aktivitete per te cilat kane paguar por filma dhe emisione qe i kemi pare nga 10-20 here.Pra mashtrim me te kamufluar zor se gjen por keta zoterinjt e mesiperm kan harruar se ne shqiptareve nuk na hedh kush hi syve
Per sa i perket Vizion + ky ka ike nga trasmetimi satelitor pasi po punon per lansimin e platformes se vet ne satelit . Nga reklamat qe ajo jep duket shpresedhenese dhe bajagi e fryre por shpresojme se nuk do te shfryhet me kalimin e kohes
Me daljen edhe te nje platforme te re ne satelit shqiptaret do te kene plot 4 platforma por me e keqja eshte se kanalet me te mira do te jene te shperndara aty ketu dhe sidomos per emigrantet do ju duhet te abonohen ne te gjitha platformat per ti pare ato.Pak si shume per gjepat e shpuar te shqiptareve

----------


## digital

Bashkohem plotesisht me shkrimin e mesiperm. Per me teper, une dje postova nje shkrim tek forumi i Top-Channel, po me sa duket atje njerezit nuk jane te interesuar per kete si teme, ndaj po e postoj edhe ketu :

*Une nuk mund ta kuptoj moralin e kompanive shqiptare te cilet luajne me njerezit pa zbatuar qofte edhe nje rregull te vetem. Skandali me i fundit eshte kalimi i te drejtave televizite per transmetimin e disa kampionateve europiane te futbollit tek kompania SuperSport, pa bere me pare asnje lloj lajmerimi ose parapergatitje per konsumatoret qe ata te merrnin nje vendim te sakte mbi abonimin e tyre ose jo. Per me teper, hipokrizia arrin kulmin kur "duke u shfajesuar" thuhet se "Fatkeqesisht Kompania Digitalb nuk mundi te siguroje dot te drejtat .... bla bla bla, por per kampionatin Anglez u be nje marreveshje me kompanine SuperSport qe ta shikojne deri ne fund te abonimit te tyre..." Kaq budallenj i dine njerezit keta? Si mund te genjesh keshtu hapur? Kush i harron reklamat e bujshme te Digitalbku thuhej se Digialbi siguroi te drejten per 3 vjet te tjera per kete e per ate : Platforma per te gjithe njerezit, te gjitha kampionatet me te bukura, te gjitha sportet .... dhe tani pasi dikush ka bere abonimin vjetor (ose eshte bere abonent i ri) zbulon se pas 2 muajsh pronareve te Digitalbit u eshte mbushur mendja te marrin me shume leke dhe per kete arsye krijojne nje kompani tjeter dhe e quajne SuperSport dhe te detyrojne te paguash jo pak po plot 22 mije leke shtese ne muaj nese do te shikosh ato gjera te cilat ti kujtoje se i kishe paguar. Dhe per tu treguar si te pafajshem te japin mundesine te shiosh kampionatin anglez deri ne fund te abonimit dhe ta konsiderojne kete si nje "Favor" qe ata po te bejne. Une kesaj nuk mund ti them ndryshe vecse vjedhje! 
Eshte hera e dyte qe flas per kete stil pune te kesaj kompanie. Te njejten gje beri edhe me kampionatin boteror. E perseris qe nuk kam asnje lloj interesi per te favorizuar njeren kompani ose tjetren (per me teper qe dihet se Sat+ e ka marre lumi), por kjo nuk i jep te drejten askujt te tallet me njerezit.*

----------


## Esked Flase

Vertet qe na demtuan me keto levizje qe kryen por edhe ata nuk besoj se i kane bere llogarite mire.Une per me se 2 vjet qe shoh sat+ per kampionatin italian sepse me leverdis,tani sapo bleva super-sport,por abonimin qe me skadon pas disa muajsh nuk mund ta rinovoj(sat+).Keshtu ata do humbin shume klient,shpresojme qe te shkojne drejt papagese.E veshtire te paguash per te pare klan,koha,arberia,nuk te ofrojne asgje te mire,as top-chanel vec lajmeve.Ndoshta bejne mire keshtu ,te mos i shohim se na vjedhin kohen tone.

----------


## joss

> Koheve te fundit jane bere disa ndryshime ne SAT+ dhe DIGITALB, ne digitalb eshte futur tvklan, eshte larguar vizionplus. thuhet se vizionplus do te formoje nje platforme me vete me disa kanale tjera, ne anen tjeter satplus dhe digitalb do te bashkohen.
> Cfare po ndodhe? di ndonjeri ndonje informate ?
> Pershendetje.



Mendoj se kjo levizje eshte bere per te rritur fitimet e kompanise. Viktima ..si gjithnje populli..i cili do te bleje me shtrenjte ate qe e shikonte me dixhitalb. OK ? :i qetë:

----------

